# Wild camping Scotland



## MickAm (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi everyone
Looking for ideas or suggestions for a road trip from Yorkshire to John O Groats over the Christmas period, planning around 10 days and thinking of stopping in Edinburgh on a campsite on our way up on first day but then planning to stop off for a few nights and wild camp as we make our way to the tip of the Isle at John O Grouts and back again. Anyone got any recommendations on where to stay with some good sights and scenery. 

Thanks in advance 

Mick


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What about a visit to Culloden?

There's an official campsite close by but if that's not available there's a spot down by Clava Cairns where you can stop overnight - an interesting spot in its own right.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brrrrr, sounds a very chilly trip to me. Sorry but as the temps drop I head south.

Ray.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

There are several apps that list wildcamping spots. park4night, search4sites 
Or check out one of the many Facebook groups
Scottish motorhomng wildcampers, Motorhome Pub Stopovers & campsites Motorhome Adventures


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

join wildcamping.co.uk and download the POIs


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We've stopped at a few BritStops along that route:

NE114 - our favourite BS, where we even call in just for coffee!
NE112 - sells a lovely corned beef pie

S9 - we asked to stay in the main carpark because they had noisy bird scarers where they asked me to park.
S30 - isolated, very peaceful
S42 - lovely cafe, peaceful site with resident red squirrels
S58 - peaceful but slightly sloping

Trouble is it would cost you £30ish for the info BUT the book expires at the end of February.

Gordon


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> join wildcamping.co.uk and download the POIs


Seconded. The wealth of info on Scotland on the Wildies forum is by far the best and if your serious about wilding it's the best forum.

You need to join as a full member.


----------

